# RE:  Dutch Passion White Widow



## mgfcom

I purchased 10 DP WW seeds in August, sprouted in early September 2008.

Since then I have been growing them in vegetative stage 18-24 hours per day, mixed Metal Halide, Flourescent, and natural window-sill light.  

On 7/8 February 2009 I started the 12/12 flowering stage, Metal Halide only at night.

I didn't top these plants for 1 month, but since October I have topped, trimmed, and basically been living off of these plants chopping the "fan" leaves (i.e. anything not an end growing out, and never the top leaves of any growing branch - only lower leaves that don't seem to be a growing "end"), drying, and smoking them each night, getting at least a couple of bowls / hits per day - it is incredible how much the MJ plant wants to survive and will adapt to whatever trimming and topping is done to it.  For those who say that smoking leaves is worthless, let me tell you that WW leaves grow white crystals (trichs?) even in vegetative stage, and the leaves definitely get you high - how much better must be mature buds!  ...but I have been living on "fresh" MJ leaves for more than 6 months because I don't have the patience to not smoke for 2-4 months!

So they took 3 weeks to show signs of sex.  Two males showed up so I kept the one I want to breed with, and removed (and smoked) the other one.  Then another male showed up, so I killed (and smoked) him, too.  Then a couple of the smaller plants dried up because (I guess) I chopped them too much, too close, and two were actually attacked by some sort of tiny, snail-like, shell-like creature attacked the stem (strange:  indoor grow), and I didn't see them for weeks because they were camoflauged so they looked like natural parts of the lower stem - the plants ended up looking so sick and drying up in place, and a bit yellow/pale so I killed, dried, and smoked them too.

One week ago I cut a branch of the selected male and made a clone.  The next day I did the same with the female.  Then the next day I did another cut from the male (now 2 clones of this power male), and 5 more of the female, so total now 2 male clones and 6 female clones under 24 hour white flourescent.  It's now almost a week and they seem fine, green, healthy, ok for now.

I have 4 of the original 10 remaining, of which 2 have yet to show their sex (probably because I trimmed them too much, not enough green leaves for the plant to be ready to start flowering - but the white "frost" that is developing on one of these plants is incredible!).

I will update you guys more later on, but from my experience with DP WW, it is a great high, even the so-called weak leaves.  I hope to be able to give report of the mature buds, as well as produce some seeds from my female and male, and I hope these clones survive and thrive so that I can do the same thing with the same genetics in a few months.


----------



## mgfcom

Here is pictures of my grow closet.  The male and female are in the same pot in the center of the picture (yes, I experimented with 4 seeds to this pot, and results were BETTER than the other 6 each in individual pots!), and are each approx. 2.5 feet high.  The four individual plants are each about 12 -15 inches high only.


----------



## kaotik

:huh: 
I'm kinda.. speachless? on this one...

congrats? :confused2: 

never grown WW myself.. but trichs.. on fan leafs.. from a male.. in veg? huh


good luck, hopefully the females will give you some nice buds (or you continue to enjoy smoking male fan leafs?)


----------



## Rockster

Hmmm? Well I suppose I'm pleased for you,getting off on a few leaves and I assure you the buds will be totally different,tens of times stronger and a proper high but you arent going to get any bud as you seem to be raping the plant before it's had a chance to flower and such mistreatment might make the plant turn hermaphrodite.

Good luck with them,you may need it.


----------



## mgfcom

Yes, I chopped usually all the 10 plants daily a few leaves from each plant as I grow the plants.  All leaves on mature plants 2,3,4,5,6 months old grow nice little trichs.

They say DP WW is 18+% THC.  So I reckon maybe the leaves may have 1-2% or maybe 3-4%, or only 1/2% - who knows?

You can see the various topping points on the main stem in attached pictures uploaded, then on various branches each splitting into two.  The male on the right has unusual genes of 3 leaves on each level/node so that instead of 2 each level, 3 each level, each top produces three new branches instead of the usual two - so 1/3 extra the yield!  I like those genes.

...but they were all good for months while they lasted as a group, and now I must stop trimming the remaining plants and allow them to flower.  It will be a tough few months.  I like WW.  So good.

This is the first time I am attempting cloning, and I have nice genes and this is an advantage to cloning:  you know exactly what you have.  I hope to attempt breeding this WW to produce seeds and I hope (and even look forward to) increasing forms of legalization of marijuana and its production.

TOTALLY OFF-SUBJECT:  anyone hear of that 12-fingered, 12-toed new baby a few months ago?...he could be an incredible pianist or guitarist or other such musician!  Wow!




			
				kaotik said:
			
		

> :huh:
> I'm kinda.. speachless? on this one...
> 
> congrats? :confused2:
> 
> never grown WW myself.. but trichs.. on fan leafs.. from a male.. in veg? huh
> 
> 
> good luck, hopefully the females will give you some nice buds (or you continue to enjoy smoking male fan leafs?)


----------



## phatpharmer

I'm am indeed speechless to say the least!:stoned: I've never ever have seen growing methods like yours, sounds like you've got your own little technique :aok: going there! I personally don't like to smoke males or fan leaves but if you enjoy it smoke away!:giggle: 


                                                  Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## mgfcom

1.) The plants are by no means being raped; they are serving their purpose to provide me with good smoke, wacky-tabacky on a truly medical "as-needed" basis straight from the plant(s) itself.  I hope to be able to multiply and cross-breed these WW lovelies!  Truly medical marijuana is blessing from Above.

2.) I think the whole fear-of-hermaphrodite-stress-prevention is overrated.  These WW are hardy plants, strangely do well with not much nutrients (i.e. just soil ok - if I add nutrients, they do well, and if I don't for weeks they also do well...), their leaves are sticky with very very tiny trichs all over the mature (2 month+ leaves).  The strength in the leaves alone is enough to allow 10 plants to be a nice little garden to chop and smoke from on daily basis for months (or maybe years!).  And I think the sex is pretty much pre-determined in the genes and under most normal and even some extreme conditions WW does well and survives being chopped daily and shows her sex as one or the other.  The female and male are each showing more of the same, but not that of the other.



			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> Hmmm? Well I suppose I'm pleased for you,getting off on a few leaves and I assure you the buds will be totally different,tens of times stronger and a proper high but you arent going to get any bud as you seem to be raping the plant before it's had a chance to flower and such mistreatment might make the plant turn hermaphrodite.
> 
> Good luck with them,you may need it.


----------



## mgfcom

If Marijuana were legalized, I would grow easily 100 plants, and I would be able to smoke/live off of 10 plants while I grew to untouched harvest the other 90.  Then I could live off the harvest and then not need to cut-to-smoke, but cut-to-trim-to-shape-only.

..but yes, smoking all leaves, both male and female while they are still in their vegetative stage from 2nd through 6th month definitely does the job/trick and makes you feel good after a hard day's work.  Once you know they are male, then if you don't want that male you yank him, dry him, and smoke him anyway.  It's great way to recycle, and make room for whatever female/male combination you like.

Remember, we are talking about WW leaves that are abnormally high in THC, and even the tiniest trichs barely visible to naked eye without magnifier produce a great, mellow, totally non-disruptive high.  I can see why it was chosen as a great strain for medical marijuana.   Even the tiniest (seemingly trich-free) leaves are sticky-sticky!  And rubbing your fingers on the stems or branches makes them sticky and fragrant with the WW fragrance.  I love growing marijuana also to freshen up the bedroom (I give them CO2, and they give me Oxygen). 

Anybody else have WW experience/opinions/descriptions?  They are welcome here at this thread.



			
				phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I'm am indeed speechless to say the least!:stoned: I've never ever have seen growing methods like yours, sounds like you've got your own little technique :aok: going there! I personally don't like to smoke males or fan leaves but if you enjoy it smoke away!:giggle:
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## homegrown998

If you insist on cutting all the plants leaves off instead of flowering it, why don't you make some hash with it? Its not hard watch... hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfMi5nnj_k  (change xx to tt)
But just so you know the plants you want real buds from don't cut any of the leaves off of it. The plant needs everyone of those leaves to make the buds.


----------



## GrowinGreen

wait, what? hold on... i have to go read that again :joint4:

*scary music starts* (I can just picture the first marijuana horror movie) lol


> Two males showed up so I kept the one I want to breed with, and removed (and smoked) the other one. Then another male showed up, so I killed (and smoked) him, too. Then a couple of the smaller plants dried up because (I guess) I chopped them too much, too close, and two were actually attacked by some sort of tiny, snail-like, shell-like creature attacked the stem (strange: indoor grow), and I didn't see them for weeks because they were camoflauged so they looked like natural parts of the lower stem - the plants ended up looking so sick and drying up in place, and a bit yellow/pale so I killed, dried, and smoked them too.



but to each their own i suppose


----------



## mgfcom

Actually, though I don't agree they need every leaf on them, I do think that too many leaves cut hurts the budding process. In my situation, I also had to consider that light coming from the side of the closet (see pictures) would be impeded by a non-cut plant full of leaves to reach the other side of the plant and/or plants behind it. I cut / trimmed also so that as much light as possible gets to all "growing ends" of the plant (which are everywhere, literally dozens and even possibly hundreds of "budding-points/ends").  We will see how good the buds develop in a couple of months if I am able to bring them all to harvest with no disruptions.



			
				homegrown998 said:
			
		

> If you insist on cutting all the plants leaves off instead of flowering it, why don't you make some hash with it? Its not hard watch... hxxp://removed link because MP doesn't allow links until I reach 15 posts - even though I am just quoting(change xx to tt)
> But just so you know the plants you want real buds from don't cut any of the leaves off of it. The plant needs everyone of those leaves to make the buds.


----------



## homegrown998

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> wait, what? hold on... i have to go read that again :joint4:
> 
> *scary music starts* (I can just picture the first marijuana horror movie) lol
> 
> 
> but to each their own i suppose




That was good lol.. I could see jason in the background swingin his blade at those leaves.


----------



## mgfcom

To answer your question: I prefer fresh marijuana, and not hash. Hash is heavy-feeling. Marijuana is high, soaring, more "cleaner" feeling, at least for me.

+ the leaves are not yet mature enough (i.e. full of trichs and other characteristic WW white "frost") to make hash.  ...and I don't have huge amounts of leaves leftover from a recent harvest.  Each plant only has enough leaves to continue growing - i.e. nothing excess.  I only chop a few leaves each night to take the day's edge off and relax (and also for neck or stomach pain when necessary).  Truly Marijuana is gift from God and elixir and at-the-very-least a good remedy to alleviate painful symptoms.





			
				homegrown998 said:
			
		

> If you insist on cutting all the plants leaves off instead of flowering it, why don't you make some hash with it? Its not hard watch... hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfMi5nnj_k (change xx to tt)
> But just so you know the plants you want real buds from don't cut any of the leaves off of it. The plant needs everyone of those leaves to make the buds.


----------



## Growdude

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Here is pictures of my grow closet.  The male and female are in the same pot in the center of the picture (yes, I experimented with 4 seeds to this pot, and results were BETTER than the other 6 each in individual pots!), and are each approx. 2.5 feet high.  The four individual plants are each about 12 -15 inches high only.



Im sorry but im not sure what im looking at, these just look like sticks are they already harvested in these pics? all I see are stems.

If you want to see some DPWW buds and what plants should look like check out my grow journals.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Growdude said:
			
		

> Im sorry but im not sure what im looking at, these just look like sticks are they already harvested in these pics? all I see are stems.
> 
> If you want to see some DPWW buds and what plants should look like check out my grow journals.


 :rofl::laugh::rofl:This has to be an all time funny thread. mgfcom, seriously, do some reading up around the boards on how to grow it right/normal/regular and I promise you'll be a lot more happy with your end product.


----------



## Rockster

You are a plant rapist mate!!!!

 Give those poor girls a chance to finish without your abuse!

 And no,it's NOT good to remove fan leaves and you've removed more than that so please grow a full unmolested plant and harvest when mature and not at 42 days and then cure it and then you'll have grown some proper white widow.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I can honestly say that I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

This is my first post while high...... The OP is giving the weed i smoked more cred. I guess with no fan leaves no one knows your growing weed unless u tell em lol. No seriously is this a long thought out joke?


----------



## GrowinGreen

DutchMasterPuff said:
			
		

> This is my first post while high...... The OP is giving the weed i smoked more cred. I guess with no fan leaves no one knows your growing weed unless u tell em lol. No seriously is this a long thought out joke?



I don't know but it gives me a good chuckle every time I could back to look at those picture hahaha

I just picture some starving person eating their mj plant lol


----------



## mgfcom

yes, only if you look closer do you suspect marijuana, else the small leaves make the plant look more inconspicuous - not that it matters:  anyone who opens my closet door would see plants and guess correctly it was marijuana.

To each his / her own methods for growing and smoking.  When/if I bring the now two females to harvest I will show you and then you guys can be less critical when you see the buds.


----------



## Rockster

Sorry,gotta ask,why not grow a plant as nature intended and let it finish intact and that way you'll get a decent yield of properly finished bud.

It just looks as though you are shooting yourself in the foot with this practice of defoliating your plants.

It's painful to look at them,to be honest.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

What a mess.


----------



## BuddyLuv

You sir are the epitome of desperation.


----------



## mgfcom

...guys, don't knock it 'til you try it.   It's been more than a week since I stopped cutting that female and she is getting so leafy!  You see, I crop/trim the shape I want, and then only in flowering do I stop cutting.

Additionally, I continue to cut the male and get my hits each night.  I can confirm that males will continue to flower even when heavily trimmed, and the trimming helps me to see more clearly the pollen sacks.  For the last three days I have been touching pollen sacks with my finger and yellow pollen spills out.  Then I rub my finger with the pollen on the white pistils of the flowering female.  Does anybody know if pollen sacs are fertile right away?  or does it take 2 months flowering like the female?


----------



## mgfcom

It is interesting:  last night while I was trimming my male + pollenating I noticed the male plant had a single female flower:  i.e. a male hermie?  i.e. NOT a female plant with male flower, but male plant with a single female flower.  So I cut it, and smoked it.

The female plant continues to be non-hermie, no male flowers seen yet.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Probably from all the stress the poor guy has been through. Most people put males out of there misery the second the show sex. You on the other hand have kept him on life support while you smoke his non-THC containing leaves because you think the lack of oxygen to your brain while you hold in lung cell wasting smoke is getiing you high. God I wish you I ran into you at a party. I have a basement floor full of leaf I would let you smoke for free just to watch. Actually my friends and I would pay to watch you smoke all this leaf.


----------



## mgfcom

Why is the attitude of more than a few (a few rotten apples ruin the bunch...) vocal posters here at this forum so belligerent and hostile and attacking, insulting, and verbally abusing "the other (i.e. the "you" and not "self")"??

But to help you (the other) understand in altrustistic, brotherly manner:  au contraire mon frere, to the contrary, WW leaves do have THC.  When searching for the WW high on google I found a post at YahooAnswers of a guy who also does the same, trimming leaves as he grows the plant long-term.  You can find Bonzai marijuana growing techniques here at MJP - do you attack them at how stupid they are, too?

BuddyLuv, I hope **you** have a good evening.  You need some Love, brother.



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Probably from all the stress the poor guy has been through. Most people put males out of there misery the second the show sex. You on the other hand have kept him on life support while you smoke his non-THC containing leaves because you think the lack of oxygen to your brain while you hold in lung cell wasting smoke is getiing you high. God I wish you I ran into you at a party. I have a basement floor full of leaf I would let you smoke for free just to watch. Actually my friends and I would pay to watch you smoke all this leaf.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> I noticed the male plant had a single female flower: i.e. a male hermie?


According to DJ Short, males that hermie will breed potent pot.


----------



## mgfcom

Hey Brother, Thanks!  I like you!

Cool news.  Where did you read that?  Do you have a link?

I will start a thread b/c I have some theories / questions about marijuana plants, and I think hermie genes are something just natural in the MJ plant that seeks to survive even if a lone plant is alone EVEN A MALE will produce an opposite-sex flower in order to ensure that seeds will be produced and reproduction will succeed.  

...now where to place the thread, in which most appropriate category.

...here it is:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39157



			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> According to DJ Short, males that hermie will breed potent pot.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I think hermie genes are something just natural in the MJ plant that seeks to survive even if a lone plant is alone EVEN A MALE will produce an opposite-sex flower in order to ensure that seeds will be produced and reproduction will succeed.


 
They're no different than humans, biological freaks that have no useful purpose.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I don't care what strain you have, leaves contain 
.0000000000000000000001% THC. If you have found another person who agrees with you I say make a movie. I mean look how good Dumb and Dumber did in the box office.


----------



## thedonofchronic

:yeahthat:
specially male leaves..


----------



## BuddyLuv

Next he is going to do a smoke report on pollen sacs:doh:


----------



## mgfcom

without being dragged into a flame war back and forth exchange of insults, I will say this just as a matter-of-fact, and no insult or harm or attack intended:

BuddyLuv, you are simply an ignoramus who does not know what he is talking about.  The entire MJ plant has THC, the WW has much THC, and most certainly even male WW MJ plants have much more THC than you specify.


----------



## 420benny

mgf, I think you are making a mistake. Well, a couple of them. I dare you to grow 2 females side by side. Don't remove anything from one and do whatever you feel like with the other. Then, let us know how the end results compare. 2, don't mess with the regulars here. You may need their help sometime. Believe it or not, you have been given good advice. For whatever reason, you choose to ignore it. Best of luck with that attitude and trying to grow great mj.


----------



## Growdude

mgfcom said:
			
		

> without being dragged into a flame war back and forth exchange of insults, I will say this just as a matter-of-fact, and no insult or harm or attack intended:
> 
> BuddyLuv, you are simply an ignoramus who does not know what he is talking about.  The entire MJ plant has THC, the WW has much THC, and most certainly even male WW MJ plants have much more THC than you specify.



None of this is the point.
The point is if you dont pull off its fan leaves maybe it will grow nice enough so that you DONT HAVE TO SMOKE FAN LEAVES.
You will be smoking buds untill your next harvest (of buds).

And im sure if it doesnt die its going to make buds but what does this prove? nothing. Until you grow side by side a plant with little to no leaves to a plant with its leaves you wont realize the difference.


----------



## mgfcom

My Brother, the point of this thread WAS INTENDED to receive your opinions about the WW high experience, but it has has been hijacked by overly-vocally-and-sometimes-condescending critics.

Of course I agree that daily / constant cutting will harm the plant IN FLOWERING.  

...but what makes a respected grower at this forum?  the most posts?

Of course I agree that to have a crop will help me to trim-to-smoke less, but let me get there with bud harvest first.  I am replying to you because you are nice GrowDude.  I know you being a longtime lurker.  I don't like other condescending replies I receive.  

It has been 10 days and big female is flowering (non-trimmed whatsoever) she is so beautiful and leafy and at least 200 "bud-points" that I have created in my cropping/trimming experiements and trials; and I trimmed the other female yesterday to smoke.  Today, as I see more buds on her are now orange-ing, she is also forming what look like small places for seeds which holds each orange pistil.  It is beautiful.  Those places for seeds are becoming covered in crystals and even the male pollen sacs are covered in crystals.  The branches and leaves and and main stem and every part of the plant are so fragrantly lovely!  Like another type of beautiful scent, like Roses, Jasmine, and other such creations.

Today I trimmed up the male and dried and just smoked 2 bowls.  I am good for the evening, nice and mellow and high, thank God.  I like marijuana.  Marijuana is Gift of God. 

I have had fun trimming and smoking, but of course I would like to live off good buds from harvest to harvest.  But one can trim-to-smoke with WW marijuana and it will survive for years!

We absolutely MUST re-legalize this plant to its rightful place as beneficial gift.  Smoke the buds, recycle the leaves and stems and branches with hemp products to make paper (instead of using trees) TO SAVE AND PROLONG THE LIFE OF THE RAINFORESTS!

...I need to smoke each night at the very least to unwind, so cannot help myself since if I purchase Hashish I would be supporting Hizbullah and the Taliban / Al-Qaida.  So I trim-to-smoke to not support Terrorism.

Before the 20th century, marijuana was legal for all of human history.

Let us all grow and be civil-disobedient "en masse" and re-legalize it in state and country referendums.  Let us re-legalize this truly incredible plant.



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> None of this is the point.
> The point is if you dont pull off its fan leaves maybe it will grow nice enough so that you DONT HAVE TO SMOKE FAN LEAVES.
> You will be smoking buds untill your next harvest (of buds).
> 
> And im sure if it doesnt die its going to make buds but what does this prove? nothing. Until you grow side by side a plant with little to no leaves to a plant with its leaves you wont realize the difference.


----------



## Growdude

Well please post more pictures of your plants as they are budding, Im sure once you smoke a bowl of bud you wont want to trim fan leaves anymore.

Either way good luck with your grow.


----------



## mgfcom

Maybe I will take a few pictures now.  I have enjoyed your sharing GrowDude.  I want to share and reciprocate with you, too.

..stay tuned!



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Well please post more pictures of your plants as they are budding, Im sure once you smoke a bowl of bud you wont want to trim fan leaves anymore.
> 
> Either way good luck with your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't know what you are getting high from, but it is a fact (that is not really disputable) that male marijuana fan leaves *do not* have any THC in/on them.


----------



## mgfcom

I don't know where you are getting your science from.


----------



## mgfcom

sorry for the crazy lines in the pictures - that's the effect of Metal Halide light on my mobile phone camera, like the way TV does the same thing if you see old-fashioned televisions filmed on television.

The leafy one is the big female.  To the left of her is the triple-stembranched male (whom I trimmed entire branches tonight to make some more room for the female and smoked two bowls and got high on THC from the leaves and dried twigs!!, and a smaller "christmas-tree-like" female (approx. 18-20 inches) barely visible at bottom left.

Sorry, but close details are not so good on my mobile telephone.  I hope to use a good camera for harvest.

You can see in some of the shots how I cut a few leaves / new leading-branch-heads a bit too close on what remained and some of the leaves have odd cuts that remain as scars.

I also learned how MJ doesn't necessarily split symmetrically in two, but often has unusual growth patterns and tendencies.  In the first picture you can see the first top/supercrop-point on the 7th node.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I don't know where you are getting your science from.


 
If there's one thing I'll never get tired of, it's irony.

Males are good for making rope and compost.  And I've never made rope, so I'll stick to using them as compost.


----------



## IRISH

ok, please read here on photosynthesis. 

hxxp://biology.clc.uc.edu/courses/bio104/photosyn.htm 

xx to tt

my first 'known' indoor grow, was the ww plant. and my take on it is, i've never had meds that worked quite this well on my back pain. (and i promise you i was'nt toking on the leaves). i did make my very first batch of iso hash oil from them. and that was'nt near as sedating as the finished bud.

mine were all nute sensitive. as where growdude would take his over 1000 ppms. i guess thier not all the same. we both have separate results with ww. but we never defoliarized our plants. (i believe i can speak for GD on this, as i've closely watched his ww grows).

you simply need leaves to create the sugars this plant of ours needs, so it can perform to optimal growing. you may get very small buddage by trimming 95% of your leaves, but if you did'nt do this trimming you would get the optimal bud i speak about. ( the 1 hit, and put it down bud).

do some reading around the site pretty lady, you will learn much about our beloved. please read, before you do anymore trimming. 

btw, i can see the new growth after you said you quit trimming. . bravo...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Maybe I will take a few pictures now. I have enjoyed your sharing GrowDude. I want to share and *procreate* with you, too.
> 
> ..stay tuned!


 
OMG he said he wants to procreate with Growdude. 

...and which one is supposably the leafy one? All I see is a bunch of twigs sticking out of some dirt.

...and did you say you smoked not only male leaves but stems as well?


----------



## IRISH

this better not be you messing with us sheep herder. methane , my %*)[email protected]*&^%)46it...  :holysheep:     ...bb...


----------



## thedonofchronic

:huh:


----------



## BuddyLuv

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> :huh:


 
I know I am completely high and I have no clue. But hey it still makes more sense then trimming your male plant for smoke:rofl:


----------



## crozar

> Two males showed up so I kept the one I want to breed with, and removed (and smoked) the other one. Then another male showed up, so I killed (and smoked) him, too. Then a couple of the smaller plants dried up because (I guess) I chopped them too much, too close, and two were actually attacked by some sort of tiny, snail-like, shell-like creature attacked the stem (strange: indoor grow), and I didn't see them for weeks because they were camoflauged so they looked like natural parts of the lower stem - the plants ended up looking so sick and drying up in place, and a bit yellow/pale so I killed, dried, and smoked them too.



yes read it slowly and wisely loooooooooooool


			
				GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> wait, what? hold on... i have to go read that again :joint4:
> 
> *scary music starts* (I can just picture the first marijuana horror movie) lol
> 
> 
> but to each their own i suppose



LOOL i dont know if i could meet this guy looooooooooool


----------



## mgfcom

Yes, I understand leaves are required for photosynthesis.

Yes, so you see how leafy it is getting...so it is not necessary to keep ALL leaves.



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ok, please read here on photosynthesis.
> 
> hxxp://biology.clc.uc.edu/courses/bio104/photosyn.htm
> 
> xx to tt
> 
> my first 'known' indoor grow, was the ww plant. and my take on it is, i've never had meds that worked quite this well on my back pain. (and i promise you i was'nt toking on the leaves). i did make my very first batch of iso hash oil from them. and that was'nt near as sedating as the finished bud.
> 
> mine were all nute sensitive. as where growdude would take his over 1000 ppms. i guess thier not all the same. we both have separate results with ww. but we never defoliarized our plants. (i believe i can speak for GD on this, as i've closely watched his ww grows).
> 
> you simply need leaves to create the sugars this plant of ours needs, so it can perform to optimal growing. you may get very small buddage by trimming 95% of your leaves, but if you did'nt do this trimming you would get the optimal bud i speak about. ( the 1 hit, and put it down bud).
> 
> do some reading around the site pretty lady, you will learn much about our beloved. please read, before you do anymore trimming.
> 
> btw, i can see the new growth after you said you quit trimming. . bravo...bb...


----------



## thedonofchronic

it pretty much is.
why even cut them? are you bored?
and dude, male plants, i dont care what you say,
what part you are smoking. you are not getting high in the
least bit off it.


----------



## lordhighlama

I guess the one piece of advice I would give you, is that growing mj requires patience.  If you are growing to supply your own personal needs that is great, but to get to that point takes time and patience.  Maybe looking for a source of mj somewhere else while your crop blossoms would be a better alternative than smoking your plant literally!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand leaves are required for photosynthesis.
> 
> Yes, so you see how leafy it is getting...so it is not necessary to keep ALL leaves.


 
You're essentially growing a bonsai tree.

I guess I could remove my extra kidney, one each of my arms and legs, sell an eye, and do a Van Gogh on one of my ears, but I think I'll just stay intact, like you should be doing with your plants.


----------



## mgfcom

Yes, I agree, it takes patience.  

RE:  other sources - I don't want to support Hizbullah by purchasing Hash, I prefer to trim and smoke and wait.



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I guess the one piece of advice I would give you, is that growing mj requires patience. If you are growing to supply your own personal needs that is great, but to get to that point takes time and patience. Maybe looking for a source of mj somewhere else while your crop blossoms would be a better alternative than smoking your plant literally!


----------



## Hick

> I also learned how MJ doesn't necessarily split symmetrically in two, but often has unusual growth patterns and tendencies.


  Could that not be associated with the _butchering_ of the "symmetrical" growth? 
The cropping, trimming, chopping you are doing can't possibly allow for natural symmetrical growth. :confused2:


----------



## The Effen Gee

I don't know where you learned how to grow, I mean RAPE plants, but that is exactly what you are doing.

People like you walk into the hydro store, ask TON's of dumb questions, refuse to take some GOOD advice and destroy the plants they are growing while making INSANE false claims.

Seriously. 

Just give it up.

You are not only so wrong it's no longer a laughing matter (because you WILL share your HORRIBLE knowledge), you are so stubborn and even more ignorant to boot.

This thread should go: "How to really mess up and be stubborn" By: MGFCOM


Jeez.

1. Fan leaves are for people to either compost or make butter. *DO NOT CUT THEM OFF, THATS WHERE YOUR PLANT STORES FOOD*

2. Males contain so little THC, it is comperable to the levels of heavy metals in your body, and if your still walking...your good.

3. ANY HERMIE, MULTI-SEX or otherwise RETARDED strains are a danger to the overall cannabis gene pool and should be immediately destroyed.

4. I make hash that will keep you up all night. And I grow weed that will put you to sleep in no time. You are sorely misinformed. 

5. I have YET to see a grow thats as haggered as yours.


Cheers.


----------



## thedonofchronic

not only that
fan leaves are like the plants solar panels for growth.
wild marijuana does not get scissored to death


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This plant is about a week ahead of yours--put into flowering 1-31.  I did not cut any leaves and won't...Yours probably would have looked like this had you not chopped off all the leaves.


----------



## The Effen Gee

...and welcome to Mp, where EVERYONE'S 2 cents is free of charge.




> "RE: Dutch Passion...  	03-13-2009 01:45 PM  	You are stupid *******. Didn't ask for your 2 cents."



Thanks.


----------



## mgfcom

Effen Gee, you are an Effen Ignoramus.  If even fan leaves didn't produce THC, they wouldn't be used en masse to make hash.  See what GrowDude has to say on his use of them.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=432793#post432793

Hemp.., I do not want my plant to look like yours.  I know how to make my plants look like not-marijuana from a distance.  My plants will grow to be multi-budded and not central-cola-ed like yours.  My plants will look like natural, non-conspicuous bush or herb or young flower of some sort.   I don't like that pine-tree big COME LOOK AT ME I AM MARIJUANA leaves 5, 7, and even more fingered leaves.

You cannot compare our plants.  Our growing conditions are different, our locations are different (longitude/latitude = climate and temperature patterns).  Additionally, I started 12/12 flowering cycle 7th of February 2009 after a period of 6 months vegetative growth of up to 24 hours per day.  My plants are tall and WW vs. your strain with its own unique growth patterns and potential.  I only saw first flowers appear near 1st of March  with definite sex visible over a period of approx. 2-5 days.

Understood:  majority of you vocally dislike (with critcism) and do not support cutting any leaves whatsoever.  I understand otherwise.


----------



## The Effen Gee

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Effen Gee, you are an Effen Ignoramus. If even fan leaves didn't produce THC, they wouldn't be used en masse to make hash. See what GrowDude has to say on his use of them.




The Thc found in the fan leaves that is used in hash is actually in the trichome heads.

Which by the way is what hash IS. Pressed resin heads.

To get the remaining MINIMAL amount out of the remaining plant matter, you must do a chemical extraction (fat, Petroleum Distillates, Freon, Ect.)



			
				mgfcom said:
			
		

> Hemp.., I do not want my plant to look like yours. I know how to make my plants look like not-marijuana from a distance. My plants will grow to be multi-budded and not central-cola-ed like yours. My plants will look like natural, non-conspicuous bush or herb or young flower of some sort. I don't like that pine-tree big COME LOOK AT ME I AM MARIJUANA leaves 5, 7, and even more fingered leaves.



From a distance? Don't you grow in a closet?

Marijuana plants grow how they want. B. Kush will be a christmas tree, while the SF Valley Kush grows like a rose bush.

Your plants look so far from "Natural" I question what outdoor you have seen...in NATURE.

regardless of your personal liking, number of fingers on the leaves is based on the root genetics of the plant. 

Indica = Less (less than 7)
Sativa = More (More than 7)

...and ANY marijuana leaf is going to look like a marijuana leaf.
Stop growing where people can see it. You cannot hide it by mutilating it while scrambling to keep it alive. 

I know what pot looks like no matter HOW crazy you try to grow it.
Class dismissed.


----------



## mgfcom

hey, maybe we are all just comparing apples and oranges, and there is big understanding of what marijuana is for you, and what my DP WW is for me!  

Listen to this carefully:  even my fan leaves from age of 1 month on are full of trichromes (little white crystal / globules) .  I cut and smoke this each night in long-term trim and shape (similar to the bonzai thread here by bomb bud puffa).

maybe your marijuana is weak and don't produce these trichromes on all new growth??  maybe this is why you say it is worthless and not worthwhile.

My DP WW is gift and does get me very high!!   How fortunate we all are to have this gift with medical and therapeutical qualities, and applications.  I look forward to the buds (both seedy and sinsemilla) as soon as possible I hope within 6 more weeks.


----------



## phatpharmer

I'm sorry but I thinks its time to put you on my ingnore list the way you insult respected forum members just isnt right and really disrespectful you come here as a newbie and think you own the place, listening to your rants is starting to make me sick! Have a good grow and may the seedy buds and fan leaves be yours!

                                         Phatpharmer

PS. Leave the growin to peeps that no what there doin your just a butcher!


----------



## mgfcom

Thanks for sharing that with us, phatpharmer.

...uh, I believe this is my thread.  Go start your own thread instead of hijacking mine.  Please either share experience of your WW experience (or how another compares to the WW experience) or go start a thread elsewhere.



			
				phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I thinks its time to put you on my ingnore list the way you insult respected forum members just isnt right and really disrespectful you come here as a newbie and think you own the place, listening to your rants is starting to make me sick! Have a good grow and may the seedy buds and fan leaves be yours!
> 
> Phatpharmer
> 
> PS. Leave the growin to peeps that no what there doin your just a butcher!


----------



## Hick

> Effen Gee, you are an Effen Ignoramus. If even fan leaves didn't produce THC, they wouldn't be used en masse to make hash. See what GrowDude has to say on his use of them.



Please.... show me where he says "anything" about fan leaves. ...
He doesn't!... hash is comprised of trichomes and as little "leaf/plant" matter as can be physically removed. _"Trichomes"_ seperated from the leaves... i
Soooo.. rather pointing fingers and calling names, I would suggest that you do a little research and learn _something_ about what you are talking about, before you make a bigger fool of yourself. 
   Personally, I'm having trouble making up my mind if you are really just a troll, looking for drama, or are actually that clueless. 
   I'm not trying to be an arse, but you continue to argue points that are simply wrong in so many ways. You will find our members here very giving with their experience and knowledge. If you will listen to them, you will learn. And though they may be constantly criticizing your methods and ...theories, it probably isn't so much trying to persuade you at this point, as to deter others from following in your path. 
  But believ me, noone here is going to intentionally lead you wrong, nor allow anyone to lead others wrong.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Okay, seriously, let's say you are building a house....

Would you rather have lumber from unmolested trees, or lumber from trees that have been hacked up like something from a Nightmare On Elm Street?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Hemp.., I do not want my plant to look like yours.  I know how to make my plants look like not-marijuana from a distance.  My plants will grow to be multi-budded and not central-cola-ed like yours.  My plants will look like natural, non-conspicuous bush or herb or young flower of some sort.   I don't like that pine-tree big COME LOOK AT ME I AM MARIJUANA leaves 5, 7, and even more fingered leaves.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Well, suit yourself...that _*NO BUD l*_ook is sure to fool some...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cadlakmike1

I am a little confused as to why you (mgfcom) are even on this site. You make statements that are completely wrong and when experienced growers try to *help* you, you ignore them and/or insult them. You ask questions but then also ignore the advice you receive, instead you argue. In another thread you were advocating hermaphrodites, I can't speak for others here but I responded not so much to help you, but to do damage control and prevent the poison you write from infecting inexperienced growers. (Hick touched on that earlier) You need to realize that a lot of people come to this site with no previous knowledge about growing, but they genuinely want to learn. That is why it is dangerous writing misinformation on this site. Most of us take a great deal of pride in this site. I personally really enjoy helping others because people had to help me to get me to where I am today. You ask people to not hijack your thread but just know that we will continuously interject and do what is necessary to protect the information being distributed here. If you have a problem with people correcting your misinformation, this might not be the best site for you.


----------



## 420benny

:yeahthat:


----------



## thedonofchronic

wow mike, couldnt have said it any better myself.
literally!
mgf, you can grow any way you want to.
just please, please dont put your info on here that in your mind may be accurate (who knows why) but isnt.
people that are newer to growing like myself come on here, and gather large amounts of info off of this site. but if i came on here, and had no idea about a thing about growing, and heard you talking your fancy mumbo jumbo,
i might beleive that that actually is how you grow marijuana.
but dude.

IT ISNT



p.s. for a better high...i heard ripping the roots outta the ground and bong hitting them is great..
LOL NOT


----------



## Mutt

Dang, had my mangy tail on the porch with my hookah and watchin the sunrise and set while my garden tended itself under 400w of metal halide goodness with a crap ton of clones rootin away. and i heard words of ..."misinformation", and "being rude to senior members and staff".
well if i heard about it must be bad. cuz i'm ussually too stoned on home grown i learned how to grow here. so chill out grow on. happy farmin. :farm:


----------



## bluealein56

i know this guy is crazy but i laughed my but off for the past hour while i was reading this whole thread.. 
I know people like this ruin sites, or just irritate others, but i have an idea.
Im not trying to promote this behavior but can we make an archive link of all these ridiculous threads by people sometimes. It really is amusing and has made my day.
This may be a stupid post but it seemed worthy cause im really high, been smokin this Northern Lights 3 week old fan leaf stuff i bought from some dude down the street.


----------



## Growdude

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Effen Gee, you are an Effen Ignoramus.  If even fan leaves didn't produce THC, they wouldn't be used en masse to make hash.  See what GrowDude has to say on his use of them.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=432793#post432793



I believe my exact words were "I use the finest frostiest trim and bud" no where did I say fan leaves.



			
				mgfcom said:
			
		

> Additionally, I started 12/12 flowering cycle 7th of February 2009 after a period of 6 months vegetative growth of up to 24 hours per day.



You do realize that in 8 months you could have harvested BUD at least twice and wouldn't be having to smoke fan leaves today?

Even if you say fan leaves get YOU high
Why cant you understand that if you would just leave your plant alone and let it bud that you would be on your way to having a supply of buds until your next harvest?
Im sure you will agree buds get you higher than fan leaves.

If you dont have a good answer for this you are just a troll.


----------



## mgfcom

HICK, if anyone is arguing it is you and other members.  As I have already stated:  UNDERSTOOD:  MOST DO NOT AGREE TO CUT LEAVES.  NOW PLEASE DO NOT HIJACK MY THREAD.  

...yet you all continue to hijack my thread berating me for not agreeing with you.

If anyone is calling names it is others calling me RAPIST!  Ignoramus simply means someone who is ignorant of something.

I notice this is just a place where people like to pat each other on the back with "thanks".  I am going to try another MJ board.  This place truly sucks.


----------



## thedonofchronic

good riddance


----------



## mgfcom

not true, harvest not possible here during cold winter.  I had to keep the lights on nearly 24 / 7 during the winter and only now is it getting warm enough to create acceptable flowering environment.  I also INTENDED to create a strong infrastructure of thick stems and multiple, strong branches to hold the heavy growth that I expect.  

To repeat myself:  yes, I agree buds get you higher than fan leaves and other trim leaves.

You guys are really beating a dead horse and the hijack is not appreciated.  It is interesting how the moderators are selective about which hijacked threads they will protect, and which ones they will allow to go hijacked.  Don't the site rules say something about hijacking threads and to start your own thread if you want to talk about something that the thread-starter doesn't want to talk about?



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> I believe my exact words were "I use the finest frostiest trim and bud" no where did I say fan leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that in 8 months you could have harvested BUD at least twice and wouldn't be having to smoke fan leaves today?
> 
> Even if you say fan leaves get YOU high
> Why cant you understand that if you would just leave your plant alone and let it bud that you would be on your way to having a supply of buds until your next harvest?
> Im sure you will agree buds get you higher than fan leaves.
> 
> If you dont have a good answer for this you are just a troll.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

mgfcom said:
			
		

> MOST DO NOT AGREE TO CUT LEAVES.


 
I think you should reword that to "everyone on this entire website, except mgfcom, knows it is a bad idea to cut leaves."


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

mgfcom said:
			
		

> not true, harvest not possible here during cold winter. I had to keep the lights on nearly 24 / 7 during the winter and only now is it getting warm enough to create acceptable flowering environment.


 
Ever heard of a "heater?"  "Heaters" keep rooms warm.  You can flower when it is -100 degrees outside, if you have a "heater."


----------



## 420benny

mgf, I wanna thank you for bringing out the best in the members here. What you say is hijacking is in reality a bunch of dedicated growers defending this place. Think of this site as the Good Ship MaryJane. We are all crew members here and think of this boat as our own. We don't like anyone messing with it or rocking our boat with misinformation and useless arguments. I like how we cover each others' backs. I am proud to have found this place. Gotta go! There's a spill up on the bow that needs cleaning up. I think one of the teachers hurled again. Speaking of teachers, I wonder how often you argued with yours in school? How did that work out for you?


----------



## schoolboy420

lol. this is funny.

dude, hijacking forums would be me coming in here and saying hey check out my grow ya ya ya. putting pics. and being like whats wrong with my leaves its all droopy...... (example)

hijacking forums is deffinately not happening here on this thread.

people on the forum seem harsh but in actuallity they are just amazed by stupidity. no offense, im still learning too.

if you want a good grow, stay on the forum. apologize, and learn to grow right. dont be pulling the fan leaves off. thats just gonna turn it hermie probably. if it finishes flower. it needs those leaves to grow good and strong.

dude, i chopped a full plant before wrapped it in foil through it in the oven for like 30 minutes to dry it out, ground it all up and smoked it. nothing happened except my throat kinda hurt and i felt stupid, not high, just stupid. this was a while ago. when my first plant was pulled. i wouldnt even pull a leaf of my flowering plant now to smoke it, or a bud. it needs what it has, taking anything off of it is going to hurt its growth.

geeeezzzz..... and i thought i was as noob as it got.

trust me ive been ridiculed probably worse than you, but i didnt give up. you quit this site and you can practically kick it over bc thats as far as your gonna get. same goes for ignoring good advise coming in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I just noticed that this thread was in *Strain Reports* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 420benny

Yeah, great place, huh? It only took you 5 pages, too.:giggle:


----------



## The Effen Gee

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I just noticed that this thread was in *Strain Reports* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Should be moved to the new thread topic:

*DP (Double Penetration) White Widow Raping.
*...and the stubborn ignorance to make it funny...

Geez, I have yet to see you address any q's thrown at you in your hopelessly hijacked* thread.

There are so many reasons how your methods are just plain insane, I would waste my whole day typing, only to not have it read by the individual who really needs it.

You call me an idiot, I challenge you to back that up. Mp does not need anymore Fox News of growers. Just give it up before you contaminate others with your butchery.

























* To hijack in your definition is to post reply's to your horrible knowledge of growing plants.


----------



## kalikisu

OMG I M LMAO. Did you see that plant? please more pics...lol


----------



## BuddyLuv

For one this is my thread now so go start another thread for me to hijack again. Two, Dutch Passion sucks donkey balls, IMO. Three, your plant is not producing trichs at 1 month, I have clones, from clones, from clones, of quality genetics that do not produce trichs while in veg. Four, If I grew a plant for 7 months it would be 20 feet high and 10 feet around. Five, why even bother trying to reason with a complete retard.


----------



## bluealein56

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Should be moved to the new thread topic:
> 
> *DP (Double Penetration) White Widow Raping.
> *...and the stubborn ignorance to make it funny...
> 
> Geez, I have yet to see you address any q's thrown at you in your hopelessly hijacked* thread.
> 
> There are so many reasons how your methods are just plain insane, I would waste my whole day typing, only to not have it read by the individual who really needs it.
> 
> You call me an idiot, I challenge you to back that up. Mp does not need anymore Fox News of growers. Just give it up before you contaminate others with your butchery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * To hijack in your definition is to post reply's to your horrible knowledge of growing plants.



hold on, i like fox news. Its not fair and balanced but who cares













now that is hyjacking. but im sure he is gone now




but i really do like fox news


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> ....fox news...



Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> im sure he is gone now


 
He's probably too stoned on male leaves to post right now.  Give him some time to come down from the soaring high, then he'll post.


----------



## 420benny

Yeah, those male fan leaves can really kick your A$$:hitchair:


----------



## BuddyLuv

...or he has a headeche that just seems to never go away!


----------



## ArtVandolay

I think this thread should be a sticky!  There's a lot of "cutting edge" stuff here 

Unless it turns out mgfcom is really TCVG yanking our chain.


----------



## Iamganja

i have gained so much knowledge here i think i should thank every post on this thread. i mean WOW if my plants had eyes they would be crying by now. and if marijuana had oscars you would win the most horrific scene, the most thrilling effects and the best written script hahahaha i cant believe i survived 5 pages of ths SOBBER! i just had to see where it was going.


----------



## ArtVandolay

I'd like to see more plant pics.  They remind me of Charlie Brown's Christmas tree.


----------



## BuddyLuv

well I am not sure if you can compare the two Art. In the end Chuck's tree turned out to be real nice. I do not remember Chuck removing all the leaves. His has no chance what so ever. Also didn't it take all the kids to fix the poor thing up and make it nice.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Fair point, Buddy .  I was thinking of the part when he set it down and all the needles fell off.


----------



## BuddyLuv

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Fair point, Buddy . I was thinking of the part when he set it down and all the *needles fell off*.


 
That is similar to his, but if he sets it down all the seeds will fall out!:rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay

But they're *DP* WW.  He'll get more _seedlings _growing out of the _roots_!  Try to keep up, Buddy!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay

OK, I smoked some male leafs from my last bag grow and had another look at the pictures in the post of 3/11/2008 at 4:28.

I think pic 8 is BPOTM for March.  Unless there's a rule that BPOTM has to be a pic of a bud.


----------



## 225smokestack

lollerskates! this has got to be a joke! he cant be serious


----------



## goody420

i have the biggest headeche from reading this thread.five pages of laughing my abs are ripped now. thanks i need to go and see if i can bye some dp ww fanleave to smoke


----------



## Hick

> 5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.



I was just informed that I am not enforcing our policies evenly across the board, sooo I guess I should state that this applies to everyone...    even to plant rapists and leaf smokers folks.. 
Please don't "bash" the person,.... but don't dare let up on the methods..


----------



## 420benny

It is a hard thread to put down. It's like watching a bad movie  while high, you can't reach for the remote. You want to, but can't quite bring yourself to do it. If this is TCVG, congrats mang, you outdid yourself this time. I think we scared him off, though. We just had too much fun. BPOM material. If 4U can post male flowers, mgf can post nekkid branches. Rape is such a bad word:giggle:


----------



## dr pyro

haha this is by far the most funniest thread I have read anywhere.Hey I got a method pull the plants out and smoke the roots.:holysheep:


----------



## thedonofchronic

sorry bro. i already tried to get him to do that.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I just bought an ounce of the finest male Dutch Passion White Widow leaves around.  I'm gonna get so blazed tonight that I might miss work tomorrow.  Cost me 500 bucks, but I consider it well spent.


----------



## dr pyro

i must have missed that cuz i was laughing so hard


----------



## dr pyro

i'll take some leaves too


----------



## lordhighlama

420benny said:
			
		

> If this is TCVG, congrats mang, you outdid yourself this time.




TCVG???


----------



## cadlakmike1

I don't think it's That Crazy Vancouver Guy, but I do believe that it is WhiteWidow (as suggested by GMO in the immaculate conception thread, where mgfcom suggests that his roots are producing seeds, the guy who had the boy george avatar and got banned.)


----------



## 420benny

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> TCVG???



That Crazy Vancouver GUY. He was having issues with some of the newbies repetitive questions recently and left in a huff. He seems like a candidate to me, just to mess with us. I may be wrong and sorry TCVG if I am. We shall see......

Mike we replied at the same time. I think that both ww and gmc are aliases of someone here.


----------



## growright35

O.K. I made it all the way through, and as an informed reader and sometimes poster I deserve a say. This is the only site I will ever go to for my MJ needs, I read and read again. My first grow is 3 wks or so from harvest, never grew to full harvest or potential and never smoked a leaf. I learned it all from here for the most part and am eternally grateful for my new hobby, and my buds are so sweet that I stare at them like a stalker...So dude if you are still reading the mess you created, well start a new thread with a new name and decide to do it right, you will be glad you did.


----------



## White WidowMaker

In my experience, WW is really strong, and the scent of her buds is kind of sweet, almost like some sort of exotic-smelling candy.  It is hard to describe, but it smells awesome!


----------



## BuddyLuv

Welcome back mgfcom


----------



## maineharvest

Can a mod please make this thread into a sticky?:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## thedonofchronic

more like a mod please CLOSE this thread...

mfgcom is gone.

cheers


----------



## hydrotoker

What an amazingly screwed up thread=)


----------



## maineharvest

This thread makes me laugh every time.  If Im ever feeling sad or depressed I just come to this thread and It cheers me up every time.  Im laughing right now.


----------



## Hick

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Welcome back mgfcom


...at least she hasn't attempted to hide it. 
As long as we aren't baited into a mud slinging match, with ridiculous claims and critically false information, no more complaints or berating of the staff and membership, I will allow her to post.
  I believe that if... she truely wishes to "learn" and benefit from our forum, it should be allowed, even welcomed.

Welcome back white widowmaker..:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

...and I will refrain myself.


----------



## maineharvest

Hick said:
			
		

> ...at least she hasn't attempted to hide it.
> As long as we aren't baited into a mud slinging match, with ridiculous claims and critically false information, no more complaints or berating of the staff and membership, I will allow her to post.
> I believe that if... she truely wishes to "learn" and benefit from our forum, it should be allowed, even welcomed.
> 
> Welcome back white widowmaker..:hubba:




Haha!!!!!!!!!!  I knew that was her the second I read that White Widowmaker post.


----------



## mattoz

Fark me i just read the whole 6 pages and im gob smacked, some people are beyond help. I have a head ache now im going to bed.


----------

